# MMR vaccine / Not Immune to Rubella



## Lolisita (Aug 24, 2015)

Hi,

I've just had a second dose of MMR vaccine, after finding out I am not immune to Rubella.
The nurse adviced not to get pregnant for 1 month as it contains live virus. However the book I am reading "what to expect before you're expecting" written by leading  obstetrician suggests that it is only theoretical  
Every month is precious to me, as I am trying my best to get pregnant before the start of IVF October/ November.
We decided not to waste any more time and proceed with IVF because of my low ovarian reserve and unexplained infertility.
My question is : Do you think I should risk it and TTC this month or be safe and wait 1 month ?


----------



## Dory10 (Aug 6, 2013)

Hi Lolista

I had to have another MMR before we started our first cycle but wasn't told to avoid ttc after it.  In these situations you can only really go on what you're told by the health care professionals but sadly the advise seems to be inconsistent at times.  You could always ring your clinic for advise.

Dory
xxx


----------



## Lolisita (Aug 24, 2015)

Thank you Dory  
That's strange that they didn't recommend to wait before ttc, guess every clinic is different.
My husband thinks we should be safe and wait suggested 1 month   he is worried we might hurt the baby if we get pregnant.

Xxx


----------



## Dory10 (Aug 6, 2013)

Lolista - They don't really bother telling us not to ttc anymore as the chance of anything natural happening are zilch, DH has such a low sperm count with poor motility etc and having never had a natural BFP so that may have had something to do with it!  

Good Luck  

Dory
xxx


----------

